# How to apply invisible mode and detect who is invisible on the forum



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just come across few guys(including Fatbeing,mods etc.) on this forum who use inivisible mode while they are online and even more members who are not aware about this system so I am doing a little tutorial..
Invisible mode shows your status as "offline" and others can't see what you are doing,so you cant spy on them(as I do on s18000rpm)

To enable this go to
User CP
Edit options
Check the first option(invisible mode)
save
done

Ok now a little observation by me which will help you detect if someone(ex.A mod)is patroling a forum as invisible.
Usually if you see a member's public profile,it will show his "last activity" on xx : xx time.
If that guy is invisible there will be no such info
As soon as the "invisible"guy is offline,it shows the last activity info
Hope this comes in handy


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2007)

This is another spam!
I know that you do lot of spying. Always sneeking through "UserProfile".....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

^^This is no spam dude


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

celebrating 1036 + spams.......

any ways its good many do not knw it..liek i never knew it..althogh benn such a old member now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

I didn't know it myself few days ago


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

now celebrating 1037+ spams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

^^Though I am in no competition against 3208 post spambot


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

Atleast some guys appreciating this "spam tut"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^This is no spam dude



Okkkk....agreed. Awesome tutorial vimal. I am going to rep you...
wait a moment....Your balance icon is invisible now!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok guys I am leaving to play GTAMP,keep this thread at the top for sometime,and dont let it get closed
__________
Lol the thread is already sinking


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

i too had learnt this "invisble mode" from Vimal, 

thanks vimal - *Spy*-ware

ok off to GTA MP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks dudeDon't use windows defender on me people


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

i use only ZoneAlarm Pro & Kaspersky Internet Security, but even this "Ultimate Combo" fail in stopping you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

FATBEING is online now(invisible as i said)


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 23, 2007)

thats cool dude thanks 4 that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^You have gone invisible too


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 23, 2007)

*I ll check it out for myself...*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2007)

mods/admins can see you'll even if you'll are invisible. Like kiran_tech_mania is right now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmm.. Invisible have this status icon on their profile .. : 

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/4492/invisibleyx3.th.jpg

[EDIT]Duh .. Mehul beats me to that ..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> mods/admins can see you'll even if you'll are invisible. Like kiran_tech_mania is right now



Mehul...  
Moderators and admin are actual spy's here! 
__________


			
				it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Invisible have this status icon on their profile .. :
> 
> *img82.imageshack.us/img82/4492/invisibleyx3.th.jpg
> 
> [EDIT]Duh .. Mehul beats me to that ..



Which icon?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

lol Kiran who you're spyin on with Invisible mode

i guess Vimal spoiled our mods too,  - SPY'n on others
__________
@Kiran "online icon" with a "red" light is invisible mode


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh ya... it_waazn't_me has posted a link to imageshack. I can't see that image due to stupid firewall here. So, I hapnd to ask that question.
But ya, I can imagine it...how it looks like...red light on star right?

To S18000rpm,
Dude, I am not spying on anyone here. I can't tell the reason too here 
Vimal ko tho mai chodne wala nahi....he has exposed everything here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

1 use for me, i can stay as offline in our SPY-ware's Eyes.

but that too doesnt help much, well vimal IS a SPY, so finds it out


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> lol Kiran who you're spyin on with Invisible mode
> 
> i guess Vimal spoiled our mods too,  - SPY'n on others
> __________
> @Kiran "online icon" with a "red" light is invisible mode


 We don't need to spy cos we have 2 ways of finding out. One is what batty gave other is check the Currently Active Users on the Index page. We can see a * next to users who are invisible. So, we are handed things on a platter then why spy?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

ya i know that, i saw the "*" mark against my usr name (when i tried "Invisible"), so thought it was designed for you guys for monitoring purpose

about spying-  i was just jokin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^Sorry I missed out on so much
First,there is no need for the mods to show off their power.This tut is for common members.One more thing this tut tells the guys if somebody is hidden or not but not his activities(so Half-Spying,you can say)

@Kiran-you said the same thing to Anand once,usko pakda kya?


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the use of stayin invisible... 

I don't get any probs stayin so...

It might b useful in Messaging applications... but here...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^to prevent spying
You knew these tricks before or not
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Like kiran_tech_mania is right now


dude you were not much of an invisble guy,you branded the tut spam and yourself doing it


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 23, 2007)

I dint know about dis. Thankd 2 ya guys. But I dont think Mods nid 2 spy ! Mebbe sum guys jst wanto stay invisible for no reasons.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

Sometimes we need to spy on mods(talking offtopic thinking no mod is online)


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2007)

yes... got the concept.. yaar.. but y hide...u spy on me...so... I don't lose anythin... what's the point then...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^Fun of spying PERIOD


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Sometimes we need to spy on mods(talking offtopic thinking no mod is online)


 
Vimal how can we spy on mods

they can see us even if we are invisible and we only using user Profile

also can u guys tell me tum log karte kya ho spy karke

i means whats its advantage like Kiran is saying sadly Vimal ne sab kuch bata diya 
also u were spying on BMW


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^we can see if a mod it invisible or not.
For your second question see post 33
And dude BMW started this spying thing first


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys have u tried whenever type word (shi t) with no spaces it will become 
4 *s why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^Forum automatically blocks bad words


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice let me too have this fun of SPYING
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^Forum automatically blocks bad words


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^You could have used ! or 1 instead of i in that word


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2007)

or just S H I T, $hit, sh1t, shlt...
It's not that bad a word... btw... very commonly used... most gals i know use it frequently :O
Just an expression of disappointment.

Like I heard somewhere... _It's not the word which is bad, but the people who made it bad._


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^this is a mini tut as well

Well 1 more mini tut
I read that in digit sometime back

In yahoo messenger(not sure if it works on other messengers as well) 
If you think a guy is invisible or wanna find out if he is,send him an instant message,if he is really offline,it will show that the member is offline ..blah..blah.
if not,


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

Vimal how u put this line 'Celebrating 1000 spams'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^You can put this when you get 100 reps


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i think i have to wait a long time for that
__________
@Vimal 
whom r u spying now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit...


I can write it ..  .. See you just have to be imaginative ..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice info .. didn't knew it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

oh sh*i*t, so this is the secret


----------



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

a very intellectually stimulating discussion going on here 

btw, vimal do u have me to thank for ur (this) phd in the 'invisible mode' ???

nice share it_waaznt_me. hadnt noticed it


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

shit here we go

now tell whats the secret is

BMW u used i *bold* see mine here nothing is bold


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

Whatz happening here?  Everywhere I see only shit!


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 23, 2007)

The thread has been deviated from the topic


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Whatz happening here?  Everywhere I see only shit!


 
hey why not u try some other word like this shit


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2007)

Of course all this $h!t can be blocked by admins by adding it to blocked words list.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ can u tell us what is the list of blocked words

also why not block words like crack hack etc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

here piyush619, 

howz this shit


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

BMW whys ur location chennai/banglore


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

Chennai - my home place & did college there, & moving there by Mid March.
B'lore - got my free home (living with parents  )


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> ^^ can u tell us what is the list of blocked words
> 
> also why not block words like crack hack etc.


 I don't think I have access to that. And which words to block is upon the admins.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> here piyush619,
> 
> howz this shit


 Well all I can say is it's different *shi**t* from batty's *sh**it*. That took some spying


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

areey members what was the topic of thread ..where it is heading...y not shift to chit chat....so then all this ****** can be discussed there


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

ya i saw his, i mean i spyied his msg



			
				batty said:
			
		

> [color=*black]Oh shi[/color][color*=black]t[/color]





			
				piyush said:
			
		

> [COLOR=*black]shi[/COLOR][COLOR=*black]t here we go[/COLOR]



that is too complicated sh1t than  this sh*i*t


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

all you sh!tasses hijacked my thread




*I want to offer my special thanks to anandk whose invisibility woken up the curiosity in me about this topic and eventually led to the formation of this thread which has taught many members the trick and also how to write sh1t.*


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^^^^
I'm luvin it....$h!t rules this post ​


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 24, 2007)

*OK. Another challenge.* 

Use the word "admin" in your user title, like me. In case you don't know, its blocked.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 24, 2007)

^^^^
So.. admin's also a 4-letter word


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *OK. Another challenge.*
> 
> Use the word "admin" in your user title, like me. In case you don't know, its blocked.



Another attempt to hijack vimal's thread......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

I dont care as long as It stays at top and people keep watching it


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I dont care as long as It stays at top and people keep watching it


 
great Vimal

i think this is one of my fav threads as after this i always live in Invisible mode

searching is there anyone finding me

*sorry for that sh*t stuff*

i never try to hijack ur thread buddyy 

 just tell me how to write admin as i cant try i i dont have 100 rep points


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> just tell me how to write admin as i cant try i i dont have 100 rep points



Wait till you have 100 reps and then try


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> great Vimal
> 
> i think this is one of my fav threads as after this i always live in Invisible mode
> 
> ...


Try Adm!n


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Try Adm!n



But mine isn't Adm!n


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

See my title-you can write it in capital letters using l(small L) in place of i


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

how about this lool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^How you guys did that.It ***** it as if I am writing B****
Ok now I know thanks BMW


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> how about this lool



Did you do that yourself or did you cheat?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheat ofcourse

but i suspect its a font thingy

will explore that later, gotta go online for GTA MP


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

lool whats there in it guys


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Cheat ofcourse
> 
> but i suspect its a font thingy



You got close!!!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

It's that A. Long live the *nix terminal.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 28, 2007)

Gud wasnt knowing this 
abt repped yaar chalo le hi lo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^Chalo de hi do


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 28, 2007)

^^


----------

